# Best aftermarket choke?



## vinci21 (Mar 23, 2011)

I know there's a few forums about chokes and i know everyone has their preference but would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Just got a Drakekiller, have yet to try it out though


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

There are lots of good ones out there. I have the carlson plane old extended's for my citori and they pattern larger steel extremely well.


----------



## Superposed (Mar 25, 2011)

Several good chokes out there. I personally like TruLock Choke Tubes.

Superposed


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I have trulocks and also Carlson's for my Maxus and Beretta and they pattern great and you don't break the bank on them. about $30 ea. or less.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I REALLY like my poly choke but have also had good luck with a patternmaster.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Daysons wad strippers. They work well for me are easy to remove and replace too. Brother in law has more money than I do so he is a briley guy even bought the Extended models so he doesn't usally have to use a tool to remove and replace his.
they do seem to work well though.

 Al


----------



## take'em down (Jan 8, 2009)

Just tried out my drakekiller for the first time and love it!


----------



## cbrockhouse (Feb 6, 2015)

I use a Carlsons Cremator LR and it works amazing. Holds much more even and dense pattern than factory chokes and works awesome out of my SX3. I do a decent amount of goose hunting and it works great with the the 3 1/2" BB goose loads


----------

